# How do I tune a TV with a Universal Remote Control?



## New Home

A while ago I bought in a pound shop a replacement remote control. The name on the bottom reads "Star", but the instructions booklet says OET-URC at the top - not sure if it makes any difference. Following the intructions provided, I've set it up so that my Sony TV can be operated, and I must say that the remote works very well. However, now that I'm trying to tune in new channels I can't do it as I don't know which combination of buttons to press - I seem to remember that you need to press more than one button at a time as there's no "menu" button. The instructions only explain how to set up the remote itself, not how to use it as such; also, I don't know where the instructions for the TV are.

Any help would be much appreciated.​


----------



## tallpaul

Can you not tune in new channels from the TV itself without the use of a remote control?


----------



## New Home

I'm afraid not, the telly has only 3 buttons apart from the switch (one that makes you select volume, brightness, contrast, colour, etc - but no tuning menu! - and the + and - for volume, etc and channels.


----------



## CharlieC

Some shops sell Universal remotes for particular brands.
I bought a Philips universal remote because I was experiencing the same problem as you.


----------



## New Home

Thanks to all for your feedback; in fairness to the darn thing, it worked really well on other tellied. I'll have another look at the codes in the instruction manuals and see what I can find - sometimes you can change the channels, etc with Code "A", let's say, but only Code "B" activates other buttons too... the search continues!

 (PS: I got it in the Pound shop 'cause I'm a cheap skate! :-D )


----------



## MonsieurBond

New Home said:


> I'm afraid not, the telly has only 3 buttons apart from the switch (one that makes you select volume, brightness, contrast, colour, etc - but no tuning menu! - and the + and - for volume, etc and channels.





> Can you not tune in new channels from the TV itself without the use of a remote control?



Cheap universal remotes tend not to have all the keys required for advanced functions.

However, you may find that if you turn on the TV with a particular combination of buttons held down, that it will go into the auto-tuning or installation mode. The trick is guessing which keys. If there was a Menu button, I would have gone with this. Program Up is a good one to try as well.

If you can get into the installation menu, then provided the cursor keys (up, down, left, right) and Enter key are programmed into the universal remote then you should be able to complete the installation.


----------



## mmclo

often a menu button will do the trick


----------



## MugsGame

You could try this arrangement!

Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## New Home

Mugsgame, that's genius... 

Monsieur Bonds, thanks for your suggestions, I'll try. 

Mmclo, thanks but there's no menu button...


----------

